# flying fox



## rutipz2 (Mar 12, 2005)

I am 99% sure I purchased a pair of flying foxes, not siamese algae eaters. This being said, I can't find solid profile info. I want to know the basics: size, attitude, water conditions, compatibility (especially with angels).

please post links or enter FACTUAL INFO or personal experiences. 

I have a 150G long, few live plants

1 LG pleco
1 LG Jurupari
30 or so assorted tetras and zebra danios
5 sm angels
2 flying fox


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

have you tried google?
there's a nice site that tells you the difference about CAE, SAE and Flying Fox... I cant remember the name tho. They have some drawings... anyone knows which one im talking about??


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

take a look:

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

found this as well. 

Tank.... 
An 80 centimetre tank with a capacity of about 110 litres is adequate for fish smaller than 8 centimetres. 
Fish larger than this should be kept in a tank measuring at least 90 centimetres with a capacity of arond 150 litres. 
Example - Tropical community tank: 
120x38x45 centimetre (48x15x18); 205 litre tank 
6 x Epalzeorhynchus kallopterus 
6 x Glossolepis incisus 
5 x Pterophyllum scalare 
6 x Hyphessobrycon columbiensis 
6 x Brachydanio albolineatus 
2 x Megalechis personata 
Decoration.... 
The tank should be heavily planted and have a moderate to strong current. They will rarely harm plants, although their algae grazing may damage some of the finer-leafed plants. 
Provide hiding places with rocks, roots, and wood and use strong lighting to promote algae growth. 
Use a fine gravel substrate. 
Maintenance and Disease.... 
The Siamese Flying Fox is a strong jumper and should not be kept in uncovered tank. 
Water should be clean and oxygenated and regular partial water changes should be maintained. 
Water parameters: 

pH: acidic to alkaline (6.5 -7.5: optimum 6.8)

Hardness: soft to moderate (5-10dH: optimum 8)

Temperature: 24-27oC. 
Compatibility.... 
They are not generally aggressive towards other fish and can be kept in a community tank. 
The Flying Fox should be kept singly or in a small group. If kept in pairs the weaker fish will be harassed and pushed out of territories. 
SC: Gouramis, Danios, Barbs, Loaches, Acaras, Angelfish, Eartheaters, tetras, Rasboras, Knifefish. 

source: http://www.wetpetz.com/flyingfox.htm


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Characteristics

Siamese Algae Eater (SAE)

Two forward facing whiskers 
Black lateral stripe, going into tail 
Clear fins with no white, or yellow markings 
No pronounced suction mouth 
Hovers in place while cleaning leaves, schools with like kind 

False SAE

No Visible whiskers 
Black lateral stripe, not continuing into tail 
Gold stripe above lateral black stripe 
Yellow-red fins, not tipped in white 
Sucker mouth when at rest 
Very spastic in nature, very rarely still or hovering, semi-aggressive to like kind 

Flying Fox

2 forward whiskers, 2 others 
Black lateral stripe into tail 
Gold stripe above lateral black stripe 
Yellow-red fins, tipped in white over 2 inches 
No sucker mouth 
Semi-aggressive with everything, not a schooler when older 

Chinese Algae Eater (CAE)

no whiskers, sucker mouth 
brown pattern or line on side, mimicing lateral stripe 
Yellow-olive green body color 
Fins marked by spots, stripes 
Sucker mouth 
Semi-aggressive, very energetic *
[/b]


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

and more


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

None of the above mentioned do well for algae for any period of time. SAE's don't eat hair algae despite all the best efforts. And once they get a taste for fish food they are useless and agressive. Flying foxes should not be kept in pairs as they are agressive towards their own species. CAE's are great algae eaters when young but will attack fish when older and get big (11 inches. SAE's 6 inches) CAE's don't eat algae when older either. These are personal experiences from myself and my friends I know with planted tanks.


----------



## rutipz2 (Mar 12, 2005)

I am now 99% sure I have "false sae's"
I will try to get a hold of a digital camera to post pics.
The black stripe does not extend.
there is a gold stripe.
the barb is questionable.
the mouth is at the bottom, but hard to tel if it is a sucker.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

> SAE's don't eat hair algae despite all the best efforts. And once they get a taste for fish food they are useless and agressive.


Simpte this time I am in 100% disagreement. I have 9 SAEs 4 of which I have had well over 3 years and are about 5-6 inches. The large ones still pig on algae as well as any other food that hits the water. I have used a single SAE to rid a 30 breeder of hair algae in under 24 hours. They have never shown any agression towards any of my other fish and this includes everything from otos and sword fry to discus and angels.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have mixed opinon of Sae's. They do munch on fancy tails and they do like their flake food. I have had them vaccuum up a couple of guppy juveniles too. 2 days ago one was so excited about getting breakfast that he/she leapt out of the tank and landed on the chesterfield. all i can say is it is a good thing the cats weren't nearby.  
mouse


----------

